# Is there a sling/carrier I can use with my 5 year old?



## Lovenest (Apr 12, 2006)

When we go on long walks he will get on my hubbys shoulders or on my back and a sling would be nice. He loves it (I think it brings back memories from when he was a baby in the sling). Any slings for a 5 year old thats right about 40lbs?

The ergo looks perfect for that we would like, would the work?
BTW I am 5'1 and about 120lbs if that matters.


----------



## WhaleinGaloshes (Oct 9, 2006)

I was going to say Ergo. I believe they say it is best for children under 45lbs. but can hold more than that.

Sometimes petite women don't feel like they get a good fit with the Ergo, but the fact that you're carrying someone bigger than an infant may help. If you could test-drive one that would be great.


----------



## Paxjourney (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm 4'11 and I've used a ergo with my 5year old she is 40lbs. HTH


----------



## qfbrenda (Aug 6, 2007)

I don't carry anyone that large, but I'm 5'2" and the Ergo works great for me.


----------



## hottmama (Dec 27, 2004)

I have a Yamo, which says up to 55 lbs. I can easily carry my 40 lb. 4.5 yr. old in it. I had to wear him for an hour and a half a couple months ago in a borrowed Ergo, and that worked fine, too. I have also worn him in my (locally made) mei tai, and on my back in a $15 pouch from Ebay.


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

I think a soft structured carrier is definitely the way to go and will give you the most support. I have carried my now 5 year old ds in it (although the last time was about 6 months ago), and weight-wise it was fine. The bigger problem was his pretending to be Octopus Boy and waving his long legs and arms all around.







That really throws off the balance.

In addition to the Ergo, you also might want to check out the Beco, because it has a taller body, and the Toddler Patapum, which is specifically designed for bigger/taller kids.


----------



## Kristine233 (Jul 15, 2003)

I can still use my Beco with my 4 1/2 year old comfortably. It has a nice tall body too.


----------



## kaspar (Nov 9, 2005)

my husband was carried in a bapu until he was 5 - his mum is barely 5 feet tall. a bapu is just a chitenge - a piece of printed cotton abou 45" wide and maybe 2.5 yards long. here is a video showinng how to do it:


----------



## pixiepunk (Mar 11, 2003)

definitely a SSC. but something with a longer body would be preferable. i think the body of the Ergo would likely be a bit on the short side for a 5 yo. the Toddler Patapum has a longer body, and i think the weight range goes up to something like 65 lbs. i made my own SSC with a longer body, and DH and i often carry our kids in it for long hikes - DD (who is 4 and about 38 lbs) and DS (who is 2 and 32 lbs).


----------



## taradt (Jun 10, 2003)

Ergo!!!!! I carry my 5 year old in it on vacation (you know at the end of a long day when she can`t walk anymore). I have carried her for a good hour and been fine. Before that we had an unstructured one and it worked but hurt my shoulders at the end of the hour


----------



## e.naomisandoval (Aug 30, 2005)

Any SSC, really. Here's my 65 pound 7 year old daughter in a Yamo.


__
https://flic.kr/p/495437611

So you're just doing piggy back, with an assist from the carrier.


----------



## MKury (May 14, 2007)

try ellaroo... www.ellaroo.com


----------



## MamaE (May 1, 2004)

The Ergo is great. My 4 yo still fits in it. The only problem with Ergo (IMO) is that's it's pricey and it's made in China!







: I never would have purchased one, had I known that.

Just today, I had my 4 yo in a homemade wrap (just 5-6 yards of cotton gauze, actually) and she fits and loves it! It's cheap and you can make it yourself. Do a search for making your own Moby. (Sorry, don't have the link handy.)

HTH!


----------



## ErikaLeigh (Dec 24, 2006)

if I can remember the name of the wrap that I have, I will let you know

But I carry my 40 pound nephew in it all the time in a back carry and it's SO comfy!

eta: http://www.babybundlers.com/index.html

that's it!

I'm also only 5 foot tall and well i'm bigger than 120


----------



## dani76 (Mar 24, 2004)

How to make your own wrap.


----------



## mere2hayden (Jun 15, 2007)

I wear my almost 40 lb. 3 year old in our Mei Tai (meitaicarrier.com). I'm 5'2". I'm heavier than you are but with an MT it doesn't much matter as you wrap the straps to your size.


----------



## midwestmeg (Jul 10, 2005)

I would TOTALLY recommend a babiesbeyondborders 'mei favorite' in the toddler size. I have the 'baby' size and I can comfortably carry my 3 year old. The 'toddler' panel is bigger.

What I love about the mei favorite is the padded clip belt waist and the way the shoulder straps cup your shoulder cap, instead of riding on the top of your shoulder.

HTH! Meg


----------

